# under the weather



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi Guys!
Lady has been sneezing alot today, and seems to have a bit of a runny nose, it is clear, she is a little bit more tired than normal...but not too much, and she is eating and drinking. Anyone got any ideas what I should do??


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Poor Lady, it's nighttime now, hope she's feeling better in your morning


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh sorry to hear that Amanda, hope she feels brighter this morning...she's just sick of Autumn already x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Give her a massive cuddle ... snuggle up with her  

Ok not very helpful .. but rather cute idea xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

So it is 7:30 in the morning right now...we just had our morning walk....and she is fine, personality wise,but she is almost making a snorting kind of noise...I am not sure what the issue could be..we are going to have a nice snuggle now while I make my tea.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Do dogs get colds and flu like we do I wonder? Hope she is feeling better today :hug:


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Do you have Benylin??... the cold and cough mixture that Kendal and someones vet suggested to give x x


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Awww poor Lady. Hope she's feeling better soon Amanda XXX


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

Give Lady a get well soon cuddle from Stanley xx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

How's Lady, Mo?


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Any better today? Hope so :hug:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

She is still sneezing lots and doing the weird backwards sneeze...She is totally fine otherwise, eating drinking and totally herself...I am wondering if it is an allergy to something...or if she has something stuck up there...I have had a look with a flash light but can't see anything. Not sure if a visit to the vet is going to be in order...and it is worse first thing in the morning. I am not sure.
Thanks Everyone


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Poor Lady, hope she is ok. I would get it checked out if it carries on. xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I think I am going to give it to tomorrow...if it persists then it isn't just a cold, and I will talk her.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Poor little Lady! Izzy snorts a lot, I think it is to do with the shorter snout of the American cockapoo (and she snores, almost as badly as my hubbie!). It does sound as if she has a virus - kennel cough has cold like symptoms and then they cough, very distinctive. It is infectious though so perhaps give the vet a ring in the morning first. The vets here don't want the dogs brought in if they have the cough as it spreads very quickly.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

she isn't coughing at all....just snorting..sounds like a stuffed nose...and sneezing more than normal...and her nose is a little runny,,.clear stuff coming out but runny


----------

